# Inset Stove



## nightpark (3 May 2013)

Hi, I am currently renovating a newly purchased house and am looking at putting in a new fireplace and an inset solid fuel stove. I was wondering does anyone have any reccomendations for a stove which heats the room but not the rads. There seems to be a wide variation in price and its hard to see the difference in quality. I think a 5kw or maybe a 6kw should be plenty for the room


----------



## Palerider (3 May 2013)

Search ' inset stoves ' on this site, you will get lots of information.


----------



## wobbie (8 May 2013)

*inset*

Recently got the inis boffin inset stove and can highly recommend it.
The only problem now is that i cant stop lighting fires

It is between 5 - 7 kw output so should be perfect for you.

Lovely range of colours too if your not ionto black.


----------



## pjd104 (8 May 2013)

Hi

Bought a Stovax Stockton 7 two weeks ago. It's rated at 7 kW. 

We are delighted with it. Great heat and its clean. 

P


----------



## Dinny (9 May 2013)

Put in a Stanley Cara last year. Very happy with it cant remember the KW but was small enough. Good build quality but was expensive


----------

